# Tool Box makeover!



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thought this might encourage some of you to try something a little different. It started with a Craftsman rollaway. That I never liked. The drawers would only open ¾ and the large space below always ended up full of junk. So, 1st I made all the drawers open fully, and installed a large drawer at the bottom. Then I added the 3 drawer addition in the middle. And added the stack of drawers on the left. All full extension! All 100 lbs cap.
I had to replace the casters with larger 4” ones so it would still roll easy with all the added weigh. Most of the materials were just leftovers. Baltic birch, maple, MDF etc.
Used the Oak Park “EZ” template system to dovetail all the drawers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Say that is all right, a sears toolbox on steroids!! Good job, one of those left over wood, throw it together and watch it grow projects??!! Cool


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice. I have the same lower box and can agree with the uselessness of the open bottom compartment. A full drawer has been in my thoughts for it as well.

Just curious, what did you use for drawer slides to faciltate full opening of the other drawers?


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Just curious said:


> Hi,
> I used the full extension side mount drawer slides, like the ones we use on kitchen drawers. They are rated at 100 lbs. I removed the existing slides;(by drilling out the rivets) Used pop rivets to attach the slides to the drawer. I had to buildup the sides of the cabinet. I used some left oak strips but any kind of wood would work. The big box stores carry those slides, but are proud
> of them as much as 16.00USD a pair. I buy 22 inch ones from my local supplier for 56.00 for a case of ten pair. They are cheap on eBay if you buy bulk. I used the guy from CA. Been a while since I used him but he was asking 4.75 a pair. plus 12.00 shipping. but he can get 10 pr in a box.
> 
> Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Harry

How tall are you ????

===



Old_Chipper said:


> Thought this might encourage some of you to try something a little different. It started with a Craftsman rollaway. That I never liked. The drawers would only open ¾ and the large space below always ended up full of junk. So, 1st I made all the drawers open fully, and installed a large drawer at the bottom. Then I added the 3 drawer addition in the middle. And added the stack of drawers on the left. All full extension! All 100 lbs cap.
> I had to replace the casters with larger 4” ones so it would still roll easy with all the added weigh. Most of the materials were just leftovers. Baltic birch, maple, MDF etc.
> Used the Oak Park “EZ” template system to dovetail all the drawers.


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a lot of drawer space. Very nicely done.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

6-4
My son is 6-8
Harry


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> How tall are you ????


LOL BJ I was thinking the same thing. A shorty like me wouldn't be able to see what was in the top two drawers. But I like the makeover a LOT!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I went another way. We have some car racers around the corner. They have now big beautiful tool boxes. I have their old beat up tool boxes I drag home from their curb. And for you hieght challenged people on the list that is why I make so may foot stools of verious sizes. The wife and daughter have the same afliction. The wife has me so no need for foot stools for her any more.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I went another way. We have some car racers around the corner. They have now big beautiful tool boxes. I have their old beat up tool boxes I drag home from their curb. And for you hieght challenged people on the list that is why I make so may foot stools of verious sizes. The wife and daughter have the same afliction. The wife has me so no need for foot stools for her any more.


There's a *lot* of large used tool boxes around here. Most are very proud ($$$) of their old boxes but occasionally someone really wants to sell one.

I bought a very-used Waterloo MG4610 (10 drawer upper, 46" x 24" x 24") for $200. Retails for $2k! Nice large deep drawers. Perfect for WW tools!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> LOL BJ I was thinking the same thing. A shorty like me wouldn't be able to see what was in the top two drawers. But I like the makeover a LOT!


You just have to be quick Deb getting something out of the drawer when your bouncing on your trampoline.:laugh:

Very good idea Chipper I have a tool chest and do not like the bottom because of the open door case and this is an excellent makeover.

Well done thanks you just given me another project to put on my To Do List.


----------

